
The Arc challenge in Seaside - muriithi
http://www.lukas-renggli.ch/blog/take-the-arc-challenge?_s=EPQbeqFlmYgzqniG&_k=jmOaXKAG
======
robmnl
I've always loved seaside.

Was kind of hard to get into though last time I looked, probably better now.

Any experiences?

~~~
dannywoodz
Start with Squeak, and grab one of the pre-packaged images from
<http://www.seaside.st/>. These just require that you start the image and
point a web browser at the host and port that's usually been left in a message
on the transcript before the image was saved. VisualWorks is arguably more
powerful, but it's harder to get going.

There's a good tutorial at <http://www.swa.hpi.uni-
potsdam.de/seaside/tutorial/>, with lots of useful snippets. If you're new to
Squeak and Smalltalk, 'Squeak by Example' is available as a free PDF (although
you can buy a printed copy if you're so inclined): it's an excellent book.

In terms of the framework, I found that it got much easier to use with the
switch to the canvas renderer (now the default). The only hiccup was that you
have to roll your own solution for persistence, which can range from Oracle or
GemStone right through to just periodically saving a copy of the image with
your objects in it!

